# super duper moisturizing soap needed



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I need a good recipe . Money is no object as its for me ! Even with adding shea and olive oil to my recipe along with my lotion I still feel like a pin cushion after taking a shower.


So what would you suggest ?


Patty :help


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep one soap for my hands....33% Shea, 33% cocoa butter, 33% sunflower oil and all GM. It's at my sink (oops lying here....Karen's honey soap is I just love it) but it is out at the barn where I wash my hands multiple times a day. It's a super hard bar, last forever, and I never use lotion after using it even out in the barn.

Also when you get your undeoderized cocoa butter, and your unrefined Shea, keep pieces you cut off of the cocoa butter to use like a lotion bar in the bath after you are through soaking and your skin is warm, it's wonderful!

Clean the bathtub afterward so the next person does not slip.

Also never let your shampoo and creamrinse run down your body, lean forward with your head upside down...I mostly wash my hair in the sink. If you do wash your hair in the tub when you shower, put your hair up and wash really well, around your head and down the back of your neck to clean off the wax that clogs your pores from the cream rinse and SLS in the shampoo. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

We no longer use shampoo we use my bar soap. Even my little one with hair to her butt uses it and there is no need for conditioner.

depending on what relative is here will depend on washing the tub !

Thanks I think I will go make up a batch now .

Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

are you using coconut oil in your soap that might be it


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Patty you will love the cocoa butter! It really is so often overlooked. Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes I use cocnut oil . But I am fine in the summer its the winter thats the problem. Plus I just about sit ontop of the heater because I am always cold.

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK this is not a soap issue this is a thyroid issue eat more kelp HA!


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

What does Kelp do ?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

pm'd u as I got OT here


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We can be as OT as we want on this forum, unless Barb kicks us off  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

The only people that I kick off are mean and nasty people, then I turn mean and nasty. :yeahthat I want to know about Kelp too, since I have a thyroid problem PLease Sondra... :help
The forum is here to help people with soap, goats and you really should not be sitting on the heat register all day long when your goatees need you out in the cold with them, so lets share the kelp info.. :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK your thyroid controls your internal thermometer if it is not working up to snuff then you are either cold or too hot. lack of iodine is the problem with being too cold. Kelp is a great iodine builder so taking kelp helps the thyroid. Now if you are already taking throid meds you don't want to take kelp.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I freeze all the time, my hubby screams at me in the middle of the night because my feet stay ice cubes. I even went to Bath and Body and bought some of those $8 a pair socks because my SIL swears by them,well I got yelled at still because of my cold feet. But it isn't just the feet anymore it is everything.

Where can I get kelp in a capsule?

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

heath food stores


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I have a daughter who is cold all the time. Have never heard about trying kelp but I'm going to for her. See....it's good to get OT sometimes.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.pathlights.com/nr_encyclopedia/11endo03.htm


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Vicki I would love to try one of those super duper soaps for myself.. If you got one made up.
Karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing new, nothing special, nothing fun gets done in the soap house this time of year. Today I sent out 6, 36 bar boxes, plus made soap, plus wrapped soap and oversaw them add 10 feet to the back of my barn and watched Jace. Tommorrow will be worse. You can come in and use my soap you next visit, but unless it's on the website it isn't getting made anytime soon...and I have some scents I am dieing to try! Vicki


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

:down Oh ok.. I will try it then on Sunday..If I like it I will get on the waiting list.
K


----------

